# Shower sealer?



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

I've searched the threads on sealing backgrounds and enclosures, but no specific answer. Can I use something like 'Bondall Showertite' on a foam and render background? Will it be toxic after curing? It's going to be for a couple of small monitors so it kind of has to be tough too. What are your thoughts on the stuff?


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 17, 2011)

Better to use "pondtite clear" for sealing backgrounds, also made by Bondall. & for sealing melamine enclosure joints use shelleys aquarium silicone. They are both safe products.


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 17, 2011)

I just searched it, it seems to be suitable for ponds so I don't see why not. Instructions do say to wash with soapy water to remove residue before filling in pond circumstances so I'd personally do that. My understanding of the claw issue is more about concrete vs acrylic render for strength, not the sealent.
Why do you want to use it, is it cheaper then Pondtite, or do you have some lying around?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

EmmaMary said:


> I just searched it, it seems to be suitable for ponds so I don't see why not. Instructions do say to wash with soapy water to remove residue before filling in pond circumstances so I'd personally do that. My understanding of the claw issue is more about concrete vs acrylic render for strength, not the sealent.
> Why do you want to use it, is it cheaper then Pondtite, or do you have some lying around?



sorry emma but i have to correct you a little, the washing of the pond to remove residue is only necessary because they are refering to filling the pond with water, unless you are doing a rock feature that will be underwater there is no need to wash it off, and the claw issue is about grout vs render/cement. the render and cement have the same sort of strength whereas the grout is fairly soft in comparison. 
 
I've checked the MSDS for the showertite and I would be a little concerned about this bit: 

Under fire conditions this product may emit toxic and/or irritating fumes including carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide and oxides of sodium and phosphorus.
_*Specific Hazards *May burn under fire conditions.

_I think i'd be a little concerned about the potential for some toxic fumes.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

Bleh, its just that we don't get Pondtite up here, or any pond sealant for that matter. All I can find is concrete sealer and shower/bathroom sealer


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm sure if they stock bondall showertite then they can order in the pondtite, and i'm pretty confident that the pondtite will be cheaper. ask them where you found the showertite, worse case scenario is that they say no, then you ask them for something equally able to seal a FISHPOND with, that way you'll be sure its not toxic... if you tell them what you really want it for they are likely to either dismiss you as a weirdo or be clueless as to what to suggest. - i'm not having a dig at salepeople but very few can think past what the sales pitch for a particular product.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha yeah, I thought about asking, but I figured I would do the wall first and then find the sealer, seeing as the render will take a while to dry anyway. This (Home Hardware) is the only hardware store we have here. Oh how I miss the huge bunnings stores  What's the fiberglass resin like to seal with? They have the fiberglass kits but no pond sealing stuff, I thought it was a bit odd

Oh and I'm using some outdoor gap filler stuff as render, it's not grout but like smooth concrete. Says it can be screwed and nailed into when cured so I'm guessing it should stand up to monitor claws?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

now i feel like i'm throwing cold water all over your plans. the gap filler is supposed to be used for filling gaps, its not designer for large areas, and depending on the size you are doing it will cost you a fortune, you'd be better off using plaster of paris, which you should be able to get at the home hardware. I've never played with the resins, i'm curious about it but I do well with the acrylic render...... speaking of which, did you ask if they have any of that in the tradie size bags, its normally found around the same area as the cement bags. and its cheap.... $10 for 20kg.

is there anyway you can organise a trip to the nearest larger hardware shop and do a decent shop LOL, I use to live in rural australia so i do feel your pain, now im a 5 minute drive from bunnings and am spoilt


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

The wall will be about 850x450. Its the powdered stuff, my bf used it to fill a huge hole in our wall, we couldn't even sand it that's how hard it gets. This is just a trial thing, I'm not expecting it all to work lol. If I layer it right and I was planning to use PVA glue in the mix, I'm hoping it will end up a bit like plaster of paris. If not I'll start again  Would that resin burn and be dangerous? It comes in a pretty big tub, looks kind of runny too.

Nearest decent hardware store is 3 hours away, the closest bunnings is 6 hours away

There was also some spray on grout sealer stuff, what's that like?


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL, its only a small wall so all you can do is try it, but let us know either way, thats what this section is all about, learning from others. Others can comment on the resin but i would have thought it would have needed the fiberglass mat to give it some strength, I've never used the spray on sealer, but i know one of the other guys have used some, i think it was poly eurethane in a spray can but not 100% sure im sorry,


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh I just looked at the stuff again, it's not exactly gap filler, it's 'Polymer reinforced, exterior Spakfiller' which I'm assuming is the same sort of thing? I just don't know if the spray on stuff will be dangerous when heated.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

if you not sure about the safety of any product, head to the manufacturers website, most will have the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) somewhere on there, read it properly all the way through because they're not going to put "kills anything that touches it" at the top of the page LOL.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 17, 2011)

Knew I should have taken a pen with me! I was going to write down everything and see what I could come up with that was safe, silly me thought I would actually be able to find what I was looking for :? Hardly any of the stuff said whether or not it was even toxic! So glad I didn't buy any of it to start with, a 500ml can is like $80...


----------

